# Achieving good health for all, where are we?



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2020)

Shocking healthy years and life expectancy in the poorest UK regions.







https://reader.health.org.uk/creating-healthy-lives/achieving-good-health-for-all-where-are-we-now


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2020)

Blimey, even my MIL managed 70 before getting 'poperly ill' - heart attack and stroke, and she never exercised and poor diet which is in the 10th decile ! FIL managed late 70's before his 40 plus caught up with him - another none exerciser, and poor diet.

Blimey.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2020)

Yes, blimey!

I am hoping for something like the 10th decile result, only with 86 healthy years (other than my damn clots! ) and a sub 0.2 year decline. In fact, I want to go suddenly like a mate of mine, who died in his sleep.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2020)

These data are for women, men do have an average life expectancy 2-3 years shorter
https://www.worldometers.info/demographics/uk-demographics/#life-exp


----------



## kingrollo (26 Feb 2020)

People around seem to be dropping like flies aged 51, 58, 48, 60 

Targeting the big 70 to still be mobile - 56 at the moment - cycling limited to turbo and 1 weekly 90 minute ride - gym most days - no weights at the the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> These data are for women, men do have an average life expectancy 2-3 years shorter
> https://www.worldometers.info/demographics/uk-demographics/#life-exp


I didn't notice that. I will take the precaution of self-identifying as a woman once I get to 80. I'm not sure if that would work though...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't notice that. I will take the precaution of self-identifying as a woman once I get to 80. I'm not sure if that would work though...



here you go from lower down in link


----------



## Drago (29 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> These data are for women, men do have an average life expectancy 2-3 years shorter
> https://www.worldometers.info/demographics/uk-demographics/#life-exp


True, although men don't waste their time gossiping about Love Island, so the extra 3 years aren't required.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't notice that. I will take the precaution of self-identifying as a woman once I get to 80. I'm not sure if that would work though...


_"A man in Todmorden can expect to live on average for 77.90 years, while his neighbour down the road in Hebden Bridge, in Calder, may live to an average life expectancy of 81.74, almost four years longer, and women 80.16 as opposed to 85.75, five years difference."_

https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...u-live-calderdale-you-may-live-longer-1003287


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"A man in Todmorden can expect to live on average for 77.90 years, while his neighbour down the road in Hebden Bridge, in Calder, may live to an average life expectancy of 81.74, almost four years longer, and women 80.16 as opposed to 85.75, five years difference."_
> 
> https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...u-live-calderdale-you-may-live-longer-1003287


There seem to be a lot more heavy smokers here than in Hebden Bridge...

I aim to beat the Hebden Bridge average life expectancy _for women_ - _or die trying_!


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Mar 2020)

I watched an interview with britain and the worlds oldest man. 112 at the end of the month. Still tack sharp and smiling. He doesn't have a specific diet and says he ate what what put in front of him with minimal questions asked. It's clear however that he didn't adopt my 27 stone pie diet that i had up until last year. He's had a well travelled life and didn't worry much about anything that could happen. I suspect the media couldn't sell many papers to this man  He only drank on special occasions and it was unclear as to whether he ever smoked, although most did in those days. Amazing really. I think learning to deal with stress and managing diet are the two biggest factors to longevity and quality of life given the genes you were born with.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I watched an interview with britain and *the worlds oldest man. 112 at the end of the month. *Still tack sharp and smiling. He doesn't have a specific diet and says he ate what what put in front of him with minimal questions asked. It's clear however that he didn't adopt my 27 stone pie diet that i had up until last year. He's had a well travelled life and didn't worry much about anything that could happen. I suspect the media couldn't sell many papers to this man  He only drank on special occasions and it was unclear as to whether he ever smoked, although most did in those days. Amazing really. I think learning to deal with stress and managing diet are the two biggest factors to longevity and quality of life given the genes you were born with.


He died a week ago.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> He died a week ago.



I think you're mistaken, Bob Weighton is alive and well.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I think you're mistaken, Bob Weighton is alive and well.


He's expecting to be confirmed as 111 years old.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> He's expecting to be confirmed as 111 years old.


In the interview he specifically says he has been contacted and confirmed... It would be far easier if i just link the interview so we don't keep going back and forth 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXG8gRzXPDI&t=1s


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I want to go suddenly like a mate of mine, who died in his sleep.


And not screaming & shouting like the passengers on the bus he was driving?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> And not screaming & shouting like the passengers on the bus he was driving?


Ho ho! 

One time, another pal was going to the shops in the back of his uncle's car, pal's mum in the front passenger seat, uncle driving. She was nattering away but uncle didn't seem to be very interested - he didn't say a word. Pal and mum only noticed what was wrong when the car started heading straight towards a parked vehicle... Mum put the handbrake on, switched the engine off and steered the car away from the one they were about to hit. Uncle had died instantly and silently at the wheel!  (Scary for them, but otherwise what a brilliant way to go...)


----------

